# giweb.de?!?



## progfxler (18. Juni 2003)

Hallöchen

giweb.de ist ja wirklich ein günstiger Webspace anbieter 

ich wollte wissen ob der auch was taugt


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. Juni 2003)

Meine Domain mroffmann.de ist bei GIWEB gehostet. Ein e.complete Paket.

Die Server sind recht schnell, der Support ist sehr freundlich, hat Wissen und sagt auch bei geringsten Problemen mit den Servern sofort bescheid.

Die Ausfallzeit geht gegen 0.

http://www.webhostlist.de/host/data/go2.php4?3818 sagt auch das Global Interactive richtig gut ist.

Bin vollstens zufrieden mit.


----------



## progfxler (18. Juni 2003)

ok danke für deine schnelle antwort


----------

